# 32-Bit oder 64-Bit JRE?



## franc (23. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine ganz grundsätzliche Frage:

Ich habe auf einem Windows 7 mit 64 Bit vermutlich Probleme mit der JRE, die ich für ein 32-Bit Programm brauche. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich unter 64-Bit-OS grundsätzlich immer die 64-Bit-JRE brauche oder ob das vom Programm abhängt, das die JRE benötigt.
Brauche ich dann evtl. beide JREs?

Wie ist denn das?

Danke, Gruß, franc


----------



## Marco13 (23. Dez 2010)

Man kann auf einem 64bit-System vermutlich* auch die 32bit JRE verwenden...


* "vermutlich" heißt in diesem Fall genauso "vermutlich" wie du Probleme mit der 64bit JRE hast 

EDIT: Die Probleme können eigentlich fast nur daher kommen, dass das Programm, von dem du redest, JNI und 32bit DLLs verwendet, oder?


----------



## franc (23. Dez 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> ...die Probleme können eigentlich fast nur daher kommen, dass das Programm, von dem du redest, JNI und 32bit DLLs verwendet, oder?


Hm, das weiß ich nicht, was das verwendet. Ich hab auf jeden Fall die 32-Bit-JRE probiert, ging nicht. Dann die 64-Bit-Version, die wurde von diesem Programm gar nicht erst erkannt, dann schließlich nochmal (aufgrund eines Forumtipps) eine alte 32-Bit-Version (6 Update 2), geht auch nicht.
Die Fehlermeldung dieses Programms ist auch recht stereotyp und daher aussagearm.

Ach ja, das Programm heißt übrigens Lexware Lohn und Gehalt 2010 oder 2011.


----------



## Noctarius (23. Dez 2010)

Du kannst 32Bit und 64Bit als JVM nutzen. Je nach Anwendung kann aber eine von beiden Versionen Bedingung sein. Nämlich dann, wenn das Programm per JNI eine native Lib anbindet. Ist die Lib in 32Bit kompiliert musst die JVM auch 32Bit sein, umgekehrt genauso.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Dez 2010)

Ach so, da geht es um was komplexeres... Vielleicht würde die Fehlermeldung doch einen Tick weiterhelfen....

Jedenfalls sollte es möglich sein, beide JREs auf einem Rechner zu installieren. Um zwischen denen "umzuschalten" (damit entwender die eine oder andere "automatisch" gefunden wird) könnte es notwendig sein, Umgebungsvariablen anzupassen, aber das sollte auch machbar sein.


----------



## Nicer (23. Dez 2010)

Also , um kurz das mit 32 und 64 bit zu erläutern.

Stell es dir so vor :

32 bit : Eine 3 Spurige Autobahn
64 bit : Eine 8 Spurige Autobahn

Du wirst nun erkennen dass die autos die auf eine 3 spurige autobahn locker über die 8 spurige kommen. Versuchst du jedoch die autos der 8 Spurigen autobahn auf die 3 spurige umzuleiten gibbet verkehrchaos.

Von daher sieht das so aus :
64 Bit System - 32 Bit JRE --> Funtzt
32 Bit System - 64 Bit JRE --> Funtzt Nicht


----------



## franc (23. Dez 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ach so, da geht es um was komplexeres... Vielleicht würde die Fehlermeldung doch einen Tick weiterhelfen....



Die geht so, ist aber etwas stereotyp:



> Beim Versand der Steuerdaten ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Dies könnte
> daran liegen, dass auf Ihrem Rechner keine der von Lexware für ELSTER
> empfohlenen Java-Laufzeitumgebungen installiert ist.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das schon auf:

Lexware.de

gepostet, dachte aber, ich frage hier nochmal wg. Java (32/64) selbst nach. Also von wegen Crossposting, das ist nicht so gemeint.


----------



## franc (23. Dez 2010)

Danke für die Informationen und Tipps. Ich weiß dadurch jetzt besser Bescheid.

Tatsächlich ist übrigens das Problem anderer Natur.
Die Fehlermeldung der Software war irreführend. Es hat mit der JRE gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Dez 2010)

Und wenn du schreibst, was es war, findet das vielleicht irgendwann jemand, der (wie ich vorhin) nach Dingen wie
"Lexware Lohn und Gehalt" java OR jre
oder so sucht...


----------



## franc (23. Dez 2010)

Es war ein fehlerhaftes Elster-Zertifikat. Das doofe Lexware bringt es nicht fertig, aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen zu generieren.
Im oben angeführten Link von meinem Beitrag im Lexware-Forum steht das etwas genauer drin.
Es hat ja mit Java nichts zu tun, deswegen wollte ich es hier nicht ausbreiten.


----------

